# 1 Hour 18r Enduro, Xtreme Rc Moonachie, Nj



## domracer (Apr 14, 2007)

That's right, in February we are having a one hour enduro for 18r's. Rally or nightline body required and led lighting( darkness may happen during event). 
Details:

18r with stock motor
5 cell ni mh batteries- 3 packs per team marked at tech.
two driver teams
1/18 scale optimized track layout

Date and entry form to be posted next week. Contact Chris at xtreme rc addicts for details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

